# Gas Hob "Thingys" !!!!!



## 111540 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi

Firstly let me apologise for not knowing the names of any of the parts I am going to describe ! The gas burners on my aged Camp 55 have flat discs of what feel like asbestos, or some similar material, that sit below the roundy metal widgits from which gas escapes and provides the flame. They seem to be seals. Mine have broken and the hobs therefore leak small flames in unintended directions.

If this makes any sense to anyone perhaps they could enlighten on what the discs are called, and where I might get some replacements.

Cheers

Swampy


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

At last, another member with the same exquisite command of techical bits and pieces as me.

Swampy, words such as thingies, stuff and bitsandbobs are the stuff my posts are made of.


No idea how to help, but thought I'd offer support for another stuff person.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Try

HERE

They supply all manor of makes/spares

For a range of spares or give them a ring with your model number and make.

Hope you get sorted.

Johnny F


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

We had a similar problem on our Cramer hob.

Do they look like this ?


----------



## 111540 (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW !!!!! You guys are right on the money. The hob is a Cramer, although I've no idea of the model, and the "thingys" seem to be called burner washers.

The only remaining confusion is that the Leisure Shop Direct website says you need 2 per burner whereas the existing burners only had one per burner. Any ideas ?

Cheers

Swampy


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Edited


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leisure shop direct*

Hi

I recently used Leisureshop Direct - telephone order - for a Smev sink part and the goods were here the next day.

Russell


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Swampy said:


> WOW !!!!! You guys are right on the money. The hob is a Cramer, although I've no idea of the model, and the "thingys" seem to be called burner washers.
> 
> The only remaining confusion is that the Leisure Shop Direct website says you need 2 per burner whereas the existing burners only had one per burner. Any ideas ?
> 
> ...


Think I might have the answer - but only just found out myself about ten mins ago. We too have had some problems with gas flame/fire leakage. Wondered if it might be the whole burner that needed to be replaced so lifted whole unit (easy removed by taking out screws and removing sink waste) and there underneath the gas burner were two more gaskets (burner washers). Ours have totally disintegrated and we're hoping that was the issue with ours - so if you're replacing yours then I suggest you look underneath the hob too.

I'd suggest you buy a few pairs as they are quite flimsy and easy to break - they're as cheap as chips but if you really need one and you haven't got one..... 

The girl at Leisure Direct was superb on the telephone - suggest you ring them for advice if you're still unsure.

Good luck.

(nice use of techie language btw)


----------

